# The Exorcism of Emily Rose



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"The power of Christ compels you!"

A line from arguably one of the most terrifying and important Horror films of the genre. There have been many imitators over the years, but none have duplicated the impact that William Peter Blatty's *The Exorcist* has had. It's sequels and prequels have been declared horrid and not in a good way by the masses (Actually, Part III, subtitled "Legion" was a pretty decent film.) Now along comes another "Based on a True Story" account of an actual Demonic Possession called *The Exorcism of Emily Rose.* Now, I don't know what to think here, but the trailer didn't make me want to rush out to the theater to check it out when it's released. It's rated PG-13 (never a good sign for a Horror film) and looks like all the "good parts" were what you were watching and everything else in-between just dragged. Check it out.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/theexorcismofemilyrose/


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll wait for video for this one, but this movie doesn't interest me in the least, as of yet.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Well that's a movie I really wanna watch! Can't wait for it!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I think why films are being rated pg-13 is because their is no gore and not much "violence" to the film. It is not about the violence and gore but about a demonic pressense in a human body. Most people are so use to the typical rated R horror films that tend not to be scary. But I think the rating system is defiently letting things go more often rating things less. If this film was out 10 years ago I am sure it would have probably gotten an R rating. Anyway I think I would like to see it. I am not ashamed to admitt it interest me.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I think the commercials look good .. I probably won't go see it at the theaters but, I will rent it when it comes out. I like movies about Demnic posession .. we will see how it turns out


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm not sure. but i thik ill go see it for fun see how it turns out.


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know..I might see it. The commercials and trailers show some pretty cool parts, and the fact it's based on a true story makes it sound even more interesting.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Over on "Arrow in the Head's" movie reviews, he gave it what would be basically 21/2 out of a possible four stars. John Fallon (Arrow's real name) and I pretty much see eye-to-eye when it comes to movies. He says that it played more to a drama angle whilst touting the horrific angle. That being said, I'll probably skip this unless someone rents it on their dime.


----------



## Vampyre (Aug 31, 2005)

I think it looks interesting and the sound effects makes me get goose bumps. I agree about the PG-13 and it makes me leary.

I think I will wait till it comes out in video unless some I know comes & tells me YOU HAVE GOTTA SEE IT. Then I may move to the theater. 
I tend to wait for all to come in to a DVD before I seem them.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I personally think this movie looks stupid. I will maybe check it out when it comes to video.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I kinda want to see this move... seeing as the scariest movie I've seen was Polterguiest... and I was laughing. I wanna see the Exorset and I think I might just need some training wheels for scary movies?


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Well I just got back from the AMC. The exorcism od emilt rose in my opinion wasnot the scariest movie I have ever seen, but it was somewhat disturbing. When i say disturbing i mean as an active catholic I found the patrayol of some of the deamons almost a reminder of the presence of the devil. Also some of the physical things the actor did totally freaked me out but not to the point of actuall jumping. On a more laid back note the truth is it wasnt rthat scary in my opinion. it was more of a pro-church movie kinda thing (not that thats bad lol). Anyways my more jumpy friends were trying to hold on to me thw whole time. Unfortunatly I have no other exorcism movies to compare it to. I would like to hear other peoples opion on this movie.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Don't know how they worked it in the movie, but in the real case it's based on, which took place in the late 60's in Germany, both priests and the girls parents were CONVICTED over her death. They pretty much let her starve to death.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i think you can be possessed by bad energy maybe. but seeing as i do not believe in the any religion I ca not get into these kinda movies. Like The Devinci Code. Everyone said it was great to see a different theary about it. but to me it was just another fictional story about another fictional story. i feel bad for the girl in the real story though. sounds like she needed some serious medical help


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I will wait till it comes to the USA network. Copy cat movies suck!!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Its Law And Order: Posessed Victims Unit.
Good movie, scary as hell in some parts and ****s with your head, was she possesed? Did the Priest do all he could? Was she just nuts? and did they kill her?
I enjoyed it 8/10


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

*Took a shot and went to see "Emily Rose"*

Ok...So I needed a low key night out with the girls and saw the "Exorcism of Emily Rose"....in my humble opinion...'Don't waste the car fare'.....I didn't think it was creepy at all. I felt it was a low budget flick. It was more like a lil' soap opera ( or courtroom drama), than a true horror flick. I thought that a few of the looks the actress gave were a little freaky, but nothing that would creep me out. It's not even on the same playing field as "The Exorcist" ( which still gives my the willies everytime I see it). So..there you have it....just my two-cents- worth.......


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

looks pretty good but i think i will wait for dvd to see it.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*This movie kicks ass!*

I just finished watching the Exorcism of Emily Rose... this movie kicks ass! The story is a balance of a courtroom drama and a terrifying horror movie. The effects were amazing! The symptoms of Emily's condition scared the hell out of me. The only drawback of this film was that they didn't spend enough time showing the actual exorcism. All in all, a solid film.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I liked it, too. It wasn't an out-and-out horror flick, so if you go in expecting that, you'll be disappointed. It was more of a supernatural psychological study, in my opinion, and I thought it was really interesting. I'd like to find out more about the true story it was based on, though, and see how much the screenplay writers warped the actual events.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

death2u said:


> I personally think this movie looks stupid. I will maybe check it out when it comes to video.


So I finally broke down and rented this movie out of boredom. I rented this and 2046. I expected hating Emily Rose and loving 2046, but my opinion on the two movies are the complete opposite.

Emily Rose was able to make me feel totally creeped out. I watched it alone on the one cold "winter" night we got this year. The movie was so well done. I am upset because I didn't see it in the theater...but I did get the unrated version. Does anyone know what the differences were from the theatrical cut and the uncut version are? I don't think it could have been that much.

All in all I really liked it. It's well worth the watch


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Not a bad film. Any sort of possesion film always creeps me out.
I suffer from temporal lobe epilepsy and as a child my mother thought I was possessed. It was oh so fun. I grew up thinking I was the anti-christ :devil: 
A lot of temporal lobe epilepsy patients in the past were either put in asylum or exorcised. Watching this film reminded me a lot of some of the seizures I have had.

Krough


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

krough said:


> Not a bad film. Any sort of possesion film always creeps me out.
> I suffer from temporal lobe epilepsy and as a child my mother thought I was possessed. It was oh so fun. I grew up thinking I was the anti-christ :devil:
> A lot of temporal lobe epilepsy patients in the past were either put in asylum or exorcised. Watching this film reminded me a lot of some of the seizures I have had.
> 
> Krough


Wow!
So, not being a bad movie for you would you put this in your collection?

Jeff


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

No, its not really a film I would watch more than once or twice.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree i saw it in theatres and loved it but i think its onwe of those movies that once you see it once the second time you make jokes and the third time is a bord fest. I think someone said it in here before but they reffered it as " Law and Orderaranormal Unit' . But coming from a catholic family the whole posession thing really creeps me out cause it just seems so real. Anyway overall i liked it but prolly wouldnt buy it.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just saw it a few days ago belive it or not. I thought it was ok, but a bit boring in my opinion.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Absolutely terrible film IMHO, boring from the get-go. Usually I watch films with an open mind but I fell asleep the first time and after the second time I used the disc as a clay pigeon. Needless to say it was a rental!


----------

